# [Unknown person soliciting DRI Info. - merged]



## SusanH

*Moderator's note:  The title of this thread has been edited to more accurately reflect the actual  intentions and unknown identity of the poster, who is posting under an assumed name.*

--------------------------------------------


I know this site has a lot of info on how to use various timeshares.  But is there an area where you provide tips on what a dissatisfied buyer should do to prepare to for battle with DRI?  If so, can you direct me to it?  Thank you!


----------



## SusanH

so hundreds of views on this post but not a single response.  Is it a dumb question or what?


----------



## DeniseM

It's not a dumb questions; we actually hear it a lot.  However, there is no known way to "break" a timeshare contract.  It's a legally binding contract.

Many of the people who promise to get you out of your contract are simply scammers.

Legit Options:

Offer the management company a deed back in lieu of foreclosure.

Stop paying and go through foreclosure.

Pay it off and give it away or sell it.

*You probably feel that you were lied to and mislead.  Unfortunately, that is the nature of developer sales.  DRI, and the other companies, know that a large number of buyers are going to be dissatisfied and want to bail out later.  But letting owners bail out is not in the developer's/HOA's/management company's interest, so they hire a lot of smart lawyers to write iron clad contracts.  

One of the statements in the iron clad contract says that ONLY the written info. in the contract is binding, and verbal statements and promises are not.  That means that nothing the sales person said to you is legally binding.


----------



## Michael1991

DeniseM said:


> One of the statements in the iron clad contract says that ONLY the written info. in the contract is binding, and verbal statements and promises are not.  That means that nothing the sales person said to you is legally binding.



Some buyers have been successful in court when all the required written information is not provided or the information is out dated. 

Sometimes buyers have been successful when state Timeshare Law and/or Consumer Protection Law preempts this contract clause with different regulations about deceptive practices. Hilton drop this clause from its New York contracts due to pressure from the Attorney General.

The Finn Law Group and Law Office of Mitchell Reed Sussman have been successful. But contract law is enforced state by state, so there's alot of variation. And lawyers are expensive.  

[Advertising Deleted]


----------



## DeniseM

Michael1991 - Have you _personally_ had a timeshare contract broken using this group?  

Or what is the _basis_ for your recommendation?  

Because the link you posted is just a *press release* (advertising) from this firm.  _Not an independent/impartial article._



> PRESS RELEASE SOURCE: The Law Offices of Mitchell Reed Sussman & Associates





> Some buyers have been successful in court when all the required written information is not provided or the information is out dated.



Unless you have money to burn, this is bad advice.  An individual has little chance to prevail against the deep pockets of a large corporation.


----------



## DeniseM

Folks:  Please don't recommend companies that you can't vouch for.  That is a huge dis-service to newbies looking for help.


----------



## SusanH

Thank you for your response Denise!  There are many ways to rescind a timeshare contract but there is a specific process the buyer has to follow.  I would be happy to produce a "guide" if you are willing to post it here where visitors will be able to find it.    

Michael, I agree with what you wrote.  Unfortunately there is a  huge secondary market of people that take advantage of onsumers that have  already been victimized by the ts developers!    In my opinion, no one should EVER pay a third party to represent them against a ts.  If  a law firm claims to specialize in TS issues,, it should be willing to take the case on a contingency.


----------



## DeniseM

SusanH said:


> Thank you for your response Denise!  There are many ways to rescind a timeshare contract but there is a specific process the buyer has to follow.  *I would be happy to produce a "guide"* if you are willing to post it here where visitors will be able to find it.]



I thought you were asking for help.  Now it appears that you actually work for a "rescue company."  Commercial posts are not permitted on TUG.


----------



## tschwa2

The guide is to follow the instructions listed in the contract.  Since you can't guarantee or know if they change the instructions/addresses listed on a particular contract even if you write a guide based on today's contract at DRI resort X it might not be the same as one for DRI resort Y and might not even be valid for DRI resort X next month.


----------



## TUGBrian

is already a guide for legal rescission...along with just about all other commonly asked questions here on TUG in the advice section:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## SusanH

I am NOT working for any company.  I have a friend that was burned by dri.  I have an extensive background in consumer law.  I am appalled by DRi's business practices and would like to help  your readers...there is nothing in it for ME.   

It's really as simple as advising people to contact the developer  as frequently as possible and to carefully documents those contacts and the results.  Doing that will often result in solving the problems the buyer has to begin with.  If the problems are not solved,  the record the buyer has created, will support a law suit.

I will be happy to explain this in greater detail, but it is basic consumer protection strategy and all of your readers should be aware of it.

I'm surprised there is not already such a guide on your site.


----------



## Ty1on

You think DRI is bad, what till you help a friend with Westgate or a Mexican company.....


----------



## taterhed

SusanH said:


> Thank you for your response Denise! There are many ways to rescind a timeshare contract but there is a specific process the buyer has to follow. I would be happy to produce a "guide" if you are willing to post it here where visitors will be able to find it.
> 
> Michael, I agree with what you wrote. Unfortunately there is a huge secondary market of people that take advantage of onsumers that have already been victimized by the ts developers! In my opinion, no one should EVER pay a third party to represent them against a ts. If a law firm claims to specialize in TS issues,, it should be willing to take the case on a contingency.



 I don't think we need a 'guide' for newbies on how to rescind.  There is usually more advice than is needed. 

 I Goggled 'how do I rescind a timeshare'.  I received 35,300 hits.  
 Avoiding the TUG entries (many) I clicked on 3 random ones and got good advice--including 2 sample letters.

 IHMO:  the best piece of advice on 'how to break a contract' (any contract) is....  Read the fine print and think twice before signing.

 If you're past recession period, learn how to use and enjoy what you cheerfully bought or take Denise's advice.

 If you want advice on 'breaking' a viable, legal, standing contract because you changed your mind......well, call a lawyer.  I'm sure you can find an ad for that on the internet.

 Not to be snippy, but 'breaking contracts no matter what it costs' (someone else...) is my pet peeve this year.

 Good luck


----------



## SusanH

When I get time I'll write the guide and post it here.   If you don't find it useful you can delete it.   It will take me less time to do that then to explain what I am trying to do, lol.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## TUGBrian

didnt take long to find a search on your name/email where you were soliciting other folks to join a class action suit against DRi with you.

*sigh


----------



## tschwa2

There is nothing wrong with wanting a class action suit to help with a timeshare developer problem.  Many would like the same.  The problem is organizing and paying for it.  Most of these types of class action suits when funded on a contingent basis ends in a settlement that means lots of money for the lawyers and very little for the owners who were wronged.  

If you are are an individual looking to organize its one thing and you should have come right out with that in the beginning.  If you are a business who will be making money in relation to it you can't advertise here.


----------



## DeniseM

TUGBrian said:


> didnt take long to find a search on your name/email where you were soliciting other folks to join a class action suit against DRi with you.
> 
> *sigh



There is just something precious about someone indignantly proclaiming their  innocence - and then getting outted….



> When I get time I'll write the guide and post it here. If you don't find it useful you can delete it.



Don't bother.


----------



## taterhed

tschwa2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with wanting a class action suit to help with a timeshare developer problem. Many would like the same. The problem is organizing and paying for it. Most of these types of class action suits when funded on a contingent basis ends in a settlement that means lots of money for the lawyers and very little for the owners who were wronged.
> 
> If you are are an individual looking to organize its one thing and you should have come right out with that in the beginning. If you are a business who will be making money in relation to it you can't advertise here.



 I take great offense to this  (jk wink wink )

 I got a can of redbull to go with my tuna sandwich recently.  
 I think it's only fair that the lawyers got millions instead!


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont find anything wrong with folks partaking in a class action suit either...I only have a problem when folks join under the context of being a normal timeshare owner looking for help...all while having another motive.


----------



## taterhed

Agreed:  class action lawsuits assist a group of individuals that might otherwise have little to no power in the court system.

But, our legal system is in dire need of tort-reform to curtain and discourage the current trend of frivolous and nuisance lawsuits.  IMHO


----------



## SusanH

It certainly was not my intention to mislead anyone here and I'm sorry if anyone feels misled. 

I was not asking if you had a guide because I needed one.  I was asking, because if you didn't already have a guide for the consumers who missed the "cooling off period" right to rescind, I was willing to create one for you.

That said, I AM also looking for help.  For the past year I have been investigating DRI's sales practices and the legal options available to DRI buyers. It has been a huge, strictly philanthropic undertaking.  I can use all the help I can get and I am happy to do anything I can to help those that contact me.

I gather this forum is not intended for this type of activity so I will refrain from such discussions in the future. :ignore:

Best wishes to everyone here!


----------



## Ty1on

SusanH said:


> It certainly was not my intention to mislead anyone here and I'm sorry if anyone feels misled.
> 
> I was not asking if you had a guide because I needed one.  I was asking, because if you didn't already have a guide for the consumers who missed the "cooling off period" right to rescind, I was willing to create one for you.
> 
> That said, I AM also looking for help.  For the past year I have been investigating DRI's sales practices and the legal options available to DRI buyers. It has been a huge, strictly philanthropic undertaking.  I can use all the help I can get and I am happy to do anything I can to help those that contact me.
> 
> I gather this forum is not intended for this type of activity so I will refrain from such discussions in the future. :ignore:
> 
> Best wishes to everyone here!



Susan, are you an attorney, or do you work for one?


----------



## SusanH

NO and NO!  Nor am I trying to refer people to a given atty or any rescue company.  I strongly advise consumers to walk away from anyone that asks for money up front to represent their interests in a timeshare dispute.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats odd, in your email reply you say specifically that you are working with a number of lawyers to investigate a class action suit.


----------



## SusanH

TUGBrian said:


> thats odd, in your email reply you say specifically that you are working with a number of lawyers to investigate a class action suit.



I assume you are referring to this statement from the email response I send to people that contact me:  

"I've discussed the possibility of a class action suit with several attorneys and they are helping me investigate the possibilities."

Ty1on asked:  "Susan, are you an attorney, or do you work for one?"

And this is my response:

"NO and NO! Nor am I trying to refer people to a given atty or any rescue company."

So let's try this again.  I do NOT WORK FOR an attorney.   I have not referred any DRI buyer to an attorney and I am not prepared to do so.


----------



## TUGBrian

it just seems that with your initial posts on TUG, pretending to be an average owner looking for help and information were flat out disingenuous...and you had a different agenda from the start.

at least that is the view held by many sofar.


----------



## VacationForever

Generally I have a disdain for frivolous class action lawsuit and for anyone trying to start one.  Ultimately the ones who benefit from any sort of settlement are the attorneys.  The people who are represented using get pennies.

Now having said that I received a nice check of about $6K several months ago from a class action lawsuit that I was not even aware that took place.  The notification never made it to me as I had moved.


----------



## artringwald

DuPont was facing a class action lawsuit because the weed killer Imprelis also also killed trees. If not for the lawsuit, they probably wouldn't have settled with me, and I wouldn't have received the $6500 for my pine tree that Imprelis killed. Each year about this time I think of the disaster it would have been if the Augusta National Golf Club had used Imprelis.


----------



## VacationForever

There is a difference between frivolous lawsuits, i.e., one without real merit, and one where there is proof of wrongdoing.  The ones with hefty payout to the plaintiffs are usually ones with damning evidence where real harm was done.  The one that I received was for lost wages (1/3rd) and punitive damages (2/3rd).


----------



## SusanH

TUGBrian said:


> it just seems that with your initial posts on TUG, pretending to be an average owner looking for help and information were flat out disingenuous...and you had a different agenda from the start.
> at least that is the view held by many sofar.



So, you believe I deliberately deceived you to pursue some nefarious agenda?  What could that agenda possibly be?  Would I like to be able to converse with and exchange information with others that come here to talk about DRI?  Sure.  But why would I need to be secretive about that?  Isn't that the whole purpose of the forum?  

Furthermore, I'd have to be the dumbest poster in the world if I thought these posts were leading you to believe I was an "average owner" that was only here out of self interest:

This is the second sentence from my very first post:

*I did not purchase a DRI membership* but I am trying to help someone who did. 

This is the opening of my second post:

I didn't mean to mislead anyone with my opening post. What I referred to as "my" contract is not technically MINE. *I am however trying to find out some information for the owner of that contract. *

The closing statements in my second post included the following:

I am very interested in the legality of that practice.

I'm hoping some other DRI club members will see these posts and comment or contact me to compare notes.

*I am also hoping TUG will take an interest in these issues and add information about them to the site.* 

I came here to see what people were saying about DRI.  After reading for a while, I thought some of the posters here might be able to shed some light on a couple of the questions I had about my friend's contract. When I asked those questions, I didn't think people expected me to fill them in on my entire history with DRI.  How would I have known that a new poster's background was so important to you? I was asking for information that was specific to my friend's contract, but I thought some of the comments I included in my second post made it clear that I wanted to help _everyone_ rather than just my friend. 

When someone else raised the issue of the "voluntary contributions", it only made sense for me to inform him that those contributions may be grounds for a class action. Why would I have withheld that information from someone who shared the "contribution" concern? 

This was my fifth post:  

This is one of a few issues that may form the basis of a new class action lawsuit. If you are interested in more information, please email me at [DELETED]
_________________________________________________________________
I didn't "pretend" anything and I didn't come here with any agenda other than to learn as much as I can about DRI. 

I've been a long time member/moderator of internet forums for over 20 years.  I know that people who spend a lot of time in a forum gradually lose perspective about some things.  They totally lose sight of what the forum looks like to an outsider. The culture of the forum is so ingrained in the Longtimers that they start to make erroneous assumptions about what new people know or should know (such as how much background they should include in their first post).  

Longtimers become highly sensitive to a newby's slightest deviation from "the norm".  It's impossible to explain that sixth sense to someone that has never been part of a forum, but that sense is legit! Longtimers know "different" when they see it.

Unfortunately, due to our ever present concern that people are trying to play us, we all tend to assume that "different" is bad.  "Different" is a red flag.  Confirmation bias then causes us to see whatever it is we expect to see, whether it is there or not!  It never occurs to us that the newcomer may turn out to be different in a GOOD way, lol.  Besides, long established forums usually have a solid base of regulars whose combined knowledge covers every possible aspect of the subject matter so they don't think they have a need for new input.  This is all understandable.  It's human nature.

However, rushing to judgment becomes an occupational hazard among Longtimers. What does it cost you to assume the best about someone rather than assuming the worst?  Why not give people the benefit of the doubt before jumping to a negative conclusion about them?  If what a person says in one post does not line up perfectly with a later post, consider the possibility that they simply used the shortest route to communicate something because the precise details were not material to that communication.  I don't think many people expect strangers on a forum to parse every word of a post looking for inconsistencies. People would be more careful in their choice of words if they knew they were on trial, lol, but it is generally sufficient to give people the short version of a story.

Most of those that have spoken to me here have been respectful, even if they have not remained objective.  That is impressive.  And I'm sure there are  some people here that are wise enough to have remained objective.   

"For those that understand, no  explanation is necessary.  For those that do not understand, no explanation will suffice." Author unknown.  Truer words have never been spoken.  Once you have been accused of wrongdoing, the accuser has passed judgment and you are spitting in the wind to try and show them that they are wrong.

I've chosen to spit in the wind here anyway.  First, I really detest false accusations about anyone, especially me!  My defense may fall on deaf ears, but it makes me feel better to present it. Second, if I can make any of you see how wrong you are, it will be worth it because future newcomers will benefit from that.  I have no reason to care what you think of me.  There is no need for me to post to this forum and I will not continue to do so.  It's more about me wanting you to know that you have accused an innocent person of wrongdoing and you should avoid doing that in the future.

From what I can see, the unhappy buyers are literally desperate for direction and support. The "average" person that had my experience here, would have left after the first snarky comment added insult to their injury.  I see no need for people to be treated that way.  I urge you to read and re-read people's posts before you accuse them of anything.

God knows every forum needs constant drama to keep the regulars interested. I'm glad I've been able to provide fodder for your drama mill, lol.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## DeniseM

I can answer this for you:  There are a number of lawyers who have come to TUG over the years, pretending to be a variety of different people, who were soliciting clients, under false pretenses.  It is not at all uncommon.


----------



## SusanH

DeniseM said:


> I can answer this for you:  There are a number of lawyers who have come to TUG over the years, pretending to be a variety of different people, who were soliciting clients, under false pretenses.  It is not at all uncommon.



THANK YOU! See, that is one of those things that a newby would have no idea you were looking for.  So it would be easy for anyone (like me) that is working on breaking contracts to talk about things that would set off your alarms.  This explains a lot. 

But why would a lawyer post to the public forum if that was his/her purpose?  Why not simply register and read so she can contact new posters via pms?  

And, if the lawyer came on here pretending to be someone he/she is not, WHY would anyone be interested in having that lawyer represent them?  I know people get desperate, but I can't think of a worse way to "attract" clients.  I guess these are the lawyers that are taking money from people up front and not really doing anything to earn that money.  They know that roughly 10% of people respond favorably to anything that is pitched to them.  

Finally, why do you object to lawyers using the forum to make contacts?  I assume there is a lot of "stuff" behind that concern, I just can't think of what it would be.


----------



## DeniseM

SusanH said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> But why would a lawyer post to the public forum if that was his/her purpose?  Why not simply register and read so she can contact new posters via pms?
> 
> And, if the lawyer came on here pretending to be someone he/she is not, WHY would anyone be interested in having that lawyer represent them?  I know people get desperate, but I can't think of a worse way to "attract" clients.  I guess these are the lawyers that are taking money from people up front and not really doing anything to earn that money.  They know that roughly 10% of people respond favorably to anything that is pitched to them.
> 
> Finally, why do you object to lawyers using the forum to make contacts?  I assume there is a lot of "stuff" behind that concern, I just can't think of what it would be.



1.  We do not permit advertising or soliciting in the discussion forums or by PM/email.  It is a violation of the the posting rules.  

2.  Just because someone is an attorney doesn't mean that what they are proposing is something that people should buy into. 

One of the most well known "Timeshare Rescue" companies is being investigated by the AG in their state right now, and the principal is an attorney.

3.  Scammers often claim to be attorneys.

(My apologies to Tuggers who are attorneys - I'm not taking about you.)


----------



## SusanH

DeniseM said:


> 1.  We do not permit advertising or soliciting in the discussion forums or by PM/email.  It is a violation of the the posting rules.
> 
> 2.  Just because someone is an attorney doesn't mean that what they are proposing is something that people should buy into.
> 
> One of the most well known "Timeshare Rescue" companies is being investigated by the AG in their state right now, and the principal is an attorney.
> 
> 3.  Scammers often claim to be attorneys.
> 
> (My apologies to Tuggers who are attorneys - I'm not taking about you.)



Ok, so the answer to my question about why you don't allow lawyers to use the forum to make contacts is simply that you have a general no solicitation policy.  It makes sense.  When I asked the question I was looking at it from the point of view of the people that are desperate to find help and might APPRECIATE being contacted by interested attys.  In hindsight, I can see that allowing solicitation here would create more problems than it could solve.  Thanks again for explaining!


----------



## taterhed

SusanH said:


> THANK YOU! See, that is one of those things that a newby would have no idea you were looking for. So it would be easy for anyone (like me) that is working on breaking contracts to talk about things that would set off your alarms. This explains a lot.
> 
> But why would a lawyer post to the public forum if that was his/her purpose? Why not simply register and read so she can contact new posters via pms?
> 
> And, if the lawyer came on here pretending to be someone he/she is not, WHY would anyone be interested in having that lawyer represent them? I know people get desperate, but I can't think of a worse way to "attract" clients. I guess these are the lawyers that are taking money from people up front and not really doing anything to earn that money. They know that roughly 10% of people respond favorably to anything that is pitched to them.
> 
> Finally, why do you object to lawyers using the forum to make contacts? I assume there is a lot of "stuff" behind that concern, I just can't think of what it would be.




My initial reaction--I'm not sure which of your categories I fell into--is based on the fact that numerous first/guest posters on this board and others are looking for an easy way out of a legal contract based on any number of reasons. Many are buyer's remorse, often admitted by the poster. While some may have valid complaints or issues, others simply believe they can unilaterally cancel a contract they deem unfair. 

As my post indicated: My advice is 'learn to use and love it' or take Denise's advice:



> Legit Options:
> 
> Offer the management company a deed back in lieu of foreclosure.
> Stop paying and go through foreclosure.
> Pay it off and give it away or sell it.
> 
> *You probably feel that you were lied to and mislead. Unfortunately, that is the nature of developer sales. DRI, and the other companies, know that a large number of buyers are going to be dissatisfied and want to bail out later. But letting owners bail out is not in the developer's/HOA's/management company's interest, so they hire a lot of smart lawyers to write iron clad contracts.
> 
> One of the statements in the iron clad contract says that ONLY the written info. in the contract is binding, and verbal statements and promises are not. That means that nothing the sales person said to you is legally binding.


Your post which raised my hackles (and several others I suspect) is:



> There are many ways to rescind a timeshare contract but there is a specific process the buyer has to follow. I would be happy to produce a "guide" if you are willing to post it here where visitors will be able to find it.


 I'm sorry if I thought 'ill' of you, but the quote above could be a snippet from any of a dozen 'paid timeshare disposal' websites. If it doesn't strike you that way, it should. So, I'll provide some constructive advise that might help you..... (as you seem to have posted on many websites, blogs and chats about this same issue):

The post you made on other sites: 


> *Diamond Resorts International Review: Questionable charges on contract*
> 
> Last Updated On: March 8, 2016
> Filed On: March 8, 2016
> By: Susan Harbison
> Rating: *1* out of *5*
> *Reported Customer Loss = **$22,000.00*
> 
> 
> Purchased a DRI membership in 2013. Recently discovered a number of what appear to be discrepancies in the way I was charged for the membership. I contacted DRI via certified mail to ask for explanations.
> They wrote back that they’ve answered questions from me before and they consider my case closed.
> But they have never answered the RECENT questions about the closing costs I’ve been charged or the unauthorized charges for a charitable donation that they put on all of my assessment bills





> @Amanda...You seem to think DRI's contract is unbreakable. That is not necessarily correct.
> There is a class action forming (I'm only a class member not the leader) and if you would like more information please contact me.  [DELETED]
> Please put DRI in your subject line.
> Regards, Susan
> Last edit by susanb1439 on Feb 25, 2016 06:14 PM.


 These posts seem fairly genuine. Except you say you're the owner in one....???

The whole 'guide' thing raises flags.

I wish you luck. If you feel that gathering owner opinions and discussing the irregular charges etc... for your, strike that, your friends timeshare is what you want to do on the DRI section of the forum--then I think that's what you should do. But maybe take a less 'polished' approach? IMHO


----------



## DeniseM

SusanH said:


> When I asked the question I was looking at it from the point of view of the people that are desperate to find help and *might APPRECIATE being contacted by interested attys. *



So if someone contacts you, they will be contacted by an attorney?


----------



## SusanH

DeniseM said:


> So if someone contacts you, they will be contacted by an attorney?



Absolutely NOT!  At least they are not going to hear from any atty that got their name or other contact info from me!   

Actually, I encourage everyone that contacts me to choose an alias and use it when speaking to me.  I don't need to know and don't want to know ANY personal identifying information about them.  All of that is in the intro email I send to people that contact me.  As I understand it this group has a copy of at least one of those emails so you can see it for yourself.

I believe I've been contacted by quite a few TUGGERS and if any of them had been subsequently contacted by an atty I think they would have mentioned it to you.


----------



## SusanH

@Rob:  Thank you for your post!

to write iron clad contracts

I don't share your opinion on that but we can agree to disagree!

"There are many ways to rescind a timeshare contract but there is a specific process the buyer has to follow. I would be happy to produce a "guide" if you are willing to post it here where visitors will be able to find it."

the quote above could be a snippet from any of a dozen 'paid timeshare disposal' websites. If it doesn't strike you that way, it should.

See what I mean about losing perspective and expecting new people to know things they do not know?  I have no idea what timeshare disposal sites sound like but I'll take your word for it that my post was similar!  That said, I did post a a second time to describe what I had in mind and I'd be surprised if my description is consistent with what a disposal site tells buyers:

It's really as simple as advising people to *contact the developer as frequently as possible* and to carefully documents those contacts and the results. *Doing that will often result in solving the problems the buyer has to begin with.* If the problems are not solved, the record the buyer has created, will support a law suit.

I will be happy to explain this in greater detail, but *it is basic consumer protection strategy*

Except you say you're the owner in one....???

GUILTY as charged!  I'm actually a little surprised to see that I've been doing that on line.  I do refer to it as "my contract" when discussing it with people that know the full background, simply because it's easier and everyone knows what I mean. I also referred to it as "my contract" in my first post here, but I caught it that time and set the record straight in my second post. I'll have to be more careful when speaking about it on line. I did not intend to mislead anyone, it was more about taking a short cut.  

The whole 'guide' thing raises flags.

People that are stuck with these contracts have no idea how they should proceed!  I would like to help them with that. I will eventually write and publish a guide elsewhere.  They need to be told how to recognize and avoid the vultures that are waiting to pick up the scraps that DRI left. I call them the second wave of scoundrels.  People need to know all of their reasonable options, the pros and cons of those options, and the proper way to pursue the option of their choice.  As I said, it is basic consumer advice.  People ask all of you for this advice all the time, so I don't understand why there is no standard guide that provides that information.    

is what you want to do on the DRI section of the forum--then I think that's what you should do.

It is kind of you to say that.  But I really need people to contact me directly because I need to see their DRI documents.  Asking people here to contact me privately, would be soliciting.  There are other, less controversial ways to get the information I need.   I will leave you here in peace when this thread ends.  

But maybe take a less 'polished' approach?

What does that mean?  I always appreciate advice, but I don't understand this!  Please explain.


----------



## TUGBrian

im sorry, but none of this seems completely genuine.

just follows too much of the same pattern of other folks/entities we have seen for years.


----------



## SusanH

TUGBrian said:


> im sorry, but none of this seems completely genuine. just follows too much of the same pattern of other folks/entities we have seen for years.



Honest and direct...I appreciate that!

What do you think it means that I ask the people that contact me to HIDE their identifying information before they send me a copy of their contract?

Why do you think I tell all of them to run from anyone that asks them for money to get them out of their contract?

The only thing I want from people, is to see the documents from their DRI purchases.  At this point I have seen quite a few buyer's documents and getting that information has been invaluable.  

I believe this investigation will lead to legal action. The exact nature of that action, which may take more than one form, remains to be decided.  Of course there is no way to select, much less retain an attorney, until you know what kind of work you want done!  I think it is reasonable to assume that at some point attorneys will be retained and obviously they will be paid.  This is not the kind of thing an atty would agree to work on pro bono.   

I can tell you that when people contact me, IF THEY WANT ME to put them on a mailing list I will do so.  *I* may eventually use that list to let interested people (many of which are probably from DRI, lol) know what is going on.  Maybe that is the evil activity you are trying to prevent?

Again, they don't need to give me an email address that has their real name in it.  I don't intend to hunt down people to ask them to participate in anything. I won't need to do that. 

If what I'm saying to you doesn't sound genuine, it might be due to the fact that you can't see the central parts of the picture, because I am not showing it to you.  You are used to seeing people that are only acting out of self interest and you obviously can't imagine any other scenario.  I understand that.  

The good news is you can rest assured I will not attempt to use your forum to pursue my evil agenda, lol.  Seriously though, I do appreciate the way the people here have expressed their concerns and given me a chance to respond.  That is as much as anyone can expect in an internet forum!


----------



## SusanH

*Help us address concerns about DRI!*

Disclaimer:  The following is not intended to claim or infer that DRI has done anything wrong.  

As some of you know , a group of people have been engaged in a long term private investigation of  DRI's business practices.  We are nearly finished, but the speed and quality of our work is dependent upon our ability to obtain more copies of  DRI purchase documents.  We'd like to obtain copies of contracts from every year and every state.  

We need as many DRI members as possible to contribute their documents and time is of the essence.  We have no need to know who you are and we will not ask you for that information.  We encourage you to redact all personal identifiers before sharing your documents with us or anyone else.

The DRI contract is far from "iron clad" .  Although we do not give legal advice, if we see a specific item of interest in your contract we will certainly bring it to your attention.     If we all work together on this we WILL be able to make a huge difference for all consumers. 

If you can spare a few minutes of your time to help, please contact me at  Sbharbison  (insert the at symbol)  gmail.com.  I will reply with more information.

Regards,
Susan, Consumer Activist

To TUG Moderators:  I hope this does not violate your no solicitation rules .  I will certainly understand if you think it does!


----------



## DeniseM

Tuggers - Please note that this inquiry has not been sanctioned by TUG, nor have we been able to determine exactly what is going on here - proceed with caution.

In the past, _similar requests_ turned out to be from an attorney who was soliciting people for a class action lawsuit.


----------



## SusanH

*Just looking for data for further research*

I am still not trying to solicit anyone for a class action.  I'm working with others that share an interest in overall timeshare reform as well as a few people that are specifically interested in DRI.

We all want the same thing all TS owners want.  Better consumer protection and regulation of the TS industry.


----------



## DeniseM

Susan - The amount of time and effort you have put into this is inconsistent with your claim that you are "just helping a friend who got ripped off by DRI."

Since you continue to be secretive about the end goal and who is actually behind it - I'm not buying it.

I suspect that the attorney(s) involved cannot legally solicit for clients on the internet, so you are fronting for them.


----------



## SusanH

> DeniseM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan - The amount of time and effort you have put into this is inconsistent with your claim that you are "just helping a friend who got ripped off by DRI."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I actually write that somewhere?  That is how I got started, but my interest extended far beyond that one individual a long time ago.
> 
> I was looking at the forum rules and they include a statement that the board " is not for sales or solicitations."
> 
> I am soliciting help but I don't think that  is the kind of soliciting the rules are meant to prevent.  I can see why you don't want the board cluttered up with ads.  But I don't understand your efforts to prevent like minded people from networking to solve a common problem.
> 
> Wouldn't at least some of the people here be interested in discussing possible solutions to the TS problems?  I hoped the thread I started today would lead to such a discussion.
> 
> "I suspect that the attorney(s) involved cannot legally solicit for clients on the internet, so you are fronting for them."
> 
> Attorneys can and do solicit on the net.  They can't solicit here of course, so it make sense that some might try to get in through the back door.  But I've been all over the net asking people to share contracts for at least six months now. I've spoken to many, many people about their timeshares. Has a single person contacted you to say I am actually soliciting for an attorney?
> 
> God knows enough Tuggers have wasted my time by "fronting" as people interested in helping with the project when they were actually just trying to get information about it.  I wonder what they planned to do with that information if they obtained it?  In any case, I'm pretty sure I would have been discovered and reported long before now if I were fronting for an atty.
> 
> Since you continue to be secretive about the end goal and who is actually behind it - I'm not buying it.[/COLOR]
> 
> It's not a matter of being secretive.  We see the problems in the industry.  We believe those problems must be addressed.  We are trying to figure out *the best ways* to address those problems.  In order to figure that out, we have to learn as much as we can about how it works.  To learn as much as we can, we need to see documents! When we feel we have located every piece of the puzzle, then and only then we can decide how to proceed. And in the meantime, it would not be prudent to share the details of the project, especially with those that have no actual need to know.
> 
> What does my identity have to do with anything?  I have enough integrity to make sure people know I'm using an alias. If I were comfortable lying, fronting, etc. I would simply have claimed I was using my real name.
> 
> We would LOVE to hear your member's thoughts on the best approach to resolving the problems in the industry.  No one cares what name they use when they comment!
> 
> I think the amount of time and effort you have put into trying to stop people from working together is inconsistent with Tug's claim that the site "[e]xists *as a consumer advocacy organization* providing an *unbiased source* of information and advice on Timesharing...."
Click to expand...


----------



## DeniseM

Me thinks she doth protest too much...



SusanH said:


> *I am NOT working for any company.  I have a friend that was burned by dri. * I have an extensive background in consumer law.  I am appalled by DRi's business practices and would like to help  your readers...there is nothing in it for ME.



Susan - This is not my first rodeo - your posts make my "Baloney Sensor" go off like a fire alarm.


----------



## SusanH

First you base your suspicion in part on the fact that I haven't given you as much information as you want.

So naturally, I try to give you more information about what we are doing. 

In response, you use the length of my post to further support your suspicion.

I'll give you points for creativity when it comes to finding reasons to squash any attempt to reform the industry.


----------



## SusanH

*Timeshare Offering Plan*

Does anyone here have easy access to DRI's timeshare offering plan?  Anyone that is a NY resident should have been given a copy of this document, which may be from 10-30 pages long.  

I know I can get a copy from NY, but it would be easier if someone here has a copy they can share!

And as always, if anyone here is interested in helping to create a class action against DRI, please contact me!

Thank you.

Susan  

 [DELETED]


----------



## SusanH

*Are there any New York, Nevada, or California buyers here?*

Hello,

If you live in or made DRI purchases in California, Nevada, or New York, can you tell me if you were given a booklet called a Timeshare Offering Plan?  This is a bound booklet with at least 100 pages.

This booklet is extremely important to any buyer, but I so far I haven't found anyone that was actually given the book.  Whether you have or have not received the book, if you are from one of those three states I would like to hear your response!

Thank you!
Susan


----------



## SusanH

*What exactly is the problem?*

What is it that you want me to do in order to allow me to post like the other 70,000 members here?

Why does it matter who starts a new thread?  If there is a question related to the subject matter, in this case the subject is DRI, what possible reason do you have to bury it?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

SusanH said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you live in or made DRI purchases in California, Nevada, or New York, can you tell me if you were given a booklet called a Timeshare Offering Plan?  This is a bound booklet with at least 100 pages.
> 
> This booklet is extremely important to any buyer, but I so far I haven't found anyone that was actually given the book.  Whether you have or have not received the book, if you are from one of those three states I would like to hear your response!
> 
> Thank you!
> Susan


I believe that buyers receive a CD that contains the Timeshare Plan, along with other documents, instead of a hard copy version.


----------



## SusanH

Thank you TRO.  

DRI does give out a CD but it contains the "Club Documents" and some other information about the properties they own.

The Timeshare Offering Plan is not supposed to be given to all buyers.  Until this year, DRI didn't have an electronic copy of their TOP.  

New buyers might get the TOP on a disk, but that would have to be reflected on the Receipt for Timeshare Documents that every buyer receives.  I haven't seen any reference to an electronic copy of the TOP on anyone's receipt.

In some circumstances the failure to supply a buyer with the TOP is grounds for cancellation of the contract...no matter how long ago the purchase was made.  It's important to reach as many members as possible to ask about this issue.


----------



## davidvel

Here are more of her posts, on Redweek about Marriott Points. I guess her "friend" also bought Marriott points, in addition to DRI.



> Helen please contact me at sbharbison@gmail.com. I think you have been misinformed about some things!





> Just curious about why you think dealing with an attorney won't be productive? There are attorneys out there that will take your case on a contingency basis. I personally know someone that just got a full refund from a TS, by using an atty. The thing is, you have to go to an atty that specializes in TS and consumer law.


http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=17045;page=last
Aug 23, 2016


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont think anyone is under any illusions at this point that shes promoting for these "attorneys" she knows....the truth always comes out.


----------



## TUGBrian

Indeed, you have found us out...TUG is in bed with the developers and protect them at all costs.

you have worn out your welcome on the forum with that last post.


----------



## silentg

SusanH said:


> I assume you are referring to this statement from the email response I send to people that contact me:
> 
> "I've discussed the possibility of a class action suit with several attorneys and they are helping me investigate the possibilities."
> 
> Ty1on asked:  "Susan, are you an attorney, or do you work for one?"
> 
> And this is my response:
> 
> "NO and NO! Nor am I trying to refer people to a given atty or any rescue company."
> 
> So let's try this again.  I do NOT WORK FOR an attorney.   I have not referred any DRI buyer to an attorney and I am not prepared to do so.


So what are you doing Sue? And for who? Is this just for DRI or are you trying to help all of the unsatisfied timeshare owners? It's very nice of you to offer your expert assistance by the way do you own a timeshare?
Silentg


----------



## sts1732

silentg said:


> So what are you doing Sue? And for who? Is this just for DRI or are you trying to help all of the unsatisfied timeshare owners? It's very nice of you to offer your expert assistance by the way do you own a timeshare?
> Silentg



If you are still in doubt about this individual, check out Red week. She now uses susanb1439, and is blasting Tug. She should have deleted long ago.


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed, all that effort on both forums is truly astounding for someone who is merely "trying to help out a friend"   on top of that...all those requests in multiple posts asking people to "contact her" so she can put them in touch with upfront fee attorneys she knows...i cant fathom why anyone would be skeptical.


----------



## taffy19

All this while TUG is in bed with the developers. 

We know better here.


----------



## TUGBrian

but of course, that too!

we consider it an honor when upfront fee companies or their representatives go out of their way to point out we are bad for owners or otherwise a sham!

means we are doing something right!


----------



## sts1732

TUGBrian said:


> but of course, that too!
> 
> we consider it an honor when upfront fee companies or their representatives go out of their way to point out we are bad for owners or otherwise a sham!
> 
> means we are doing something right!


Brian,  After much back and forth on Red week with susanb1439. She finally answered my question that I had to pose twice. I asked, "you must have had a really bad experience with your time share, and did you use a lawyer ?
To which she replied, "she never had one" but if she did she would have sought legal action.
Guess it all comes full circle and the truth comes out. Good call and good job on your and TUG's part          BILL


----------

